# Dermatopathology



## jperkins (Jan 17, 2014)

Scenario: pathology report states "re-excision of BCC, LL calf" and the pathologic diagnosis is Negative for persistent BCC.  What is your ICD-9 code going to be?


----------



## smartcoder (Jan 20, 2014)

I would use the Path diagnosis. Malignancy DX needs to be pathologicaly proven.


----------



## rlbarnes53 (Feb 12, 2014)

In 2014 CPT book the codes 88342 has been revised and an add on code 88343 has been added to the book.
I am a little confused on the description of the codes. 
88342 indicates per block and 88343 indicates per slide
no if I have 1 block which 3 slide are created from this block with this stain. Would I code it 88342, 88343x2 or x3? \
Can someone please help me with a better understanding of these codes? Its sounds a little confusing


----------



## CatchTheWind (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with "smartcoder" that you code based on what the report says. 

Our pathologist always gives a description of what he actually did see (ie: scar tissue or inflammation), and we use that as the diagnosis.  Since your report only states what he DIDN'T see ("negative for BCC"), I'm not sure what you will use!  Maybe "personal hx of non-melanoma skin cancer"???


----------

